# YOU Choose My Vivarium!!



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, I did this once before and got a kinda bad turn out, but hopefully this will go better. I am currently building an arboreal vivarium with a GS background, and 1/2" pvc+flevopol branches/vines that go horizontally (but not straight, I bent them with a blowtorch) across the viv. Should be a pretty sweet setup. 

Now onto the part I hope you answer to (please do!!), here are the rules for suggesting an animal. They're pretty much common sense cept for #3

1. Has to be appropriate for a vertical 20H jungle vivarium
2. Nothing ludicrously expensive (i.e $200+ for one specimen) or hard to care for
3. Preferrably unique and from South America (this one I dont mind if you break, but just for some guidance if you're totally confused on what Im looking for)

Oh, and I almost forgot: *no Dart Frogs*

Teehee, I will post build pics to show you all this weekend just in case this thread dies!!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Why dont you want darts?

Hourglass Treefrogs (Hyla ebraccata) look cool IMO. Ron at Alpha Pro Breeders has them. They are small like darts though, and eat fruit flies.
Hourglass Treefrogs (Hyla ebraccata) - Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd vote on hourglass tree frogs too.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hourglass frogs have a loud call at night when breeding time comes around Dart frogs go to bed when I do and that's why they are so loving!!!


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm going to get darts (thumbs) for one of the vivs, don't worry, but I also have two other 20H verts I'm building alongside the dart viv. I think it would be kind of cool to have three side by side South American verts all displaying a different herp...

Now I have to choose something for the last of the three vivs, I already have ranitomeya planned and your suggestions of hourglass tree frogs (same as clown tree frogs, just a specific morph right?) seems really cool. I think I'll do a viv for them.

Here are some things I'm looking at for the third viv:
Red Eye Tree Frog
Amazon Milk Frog
Tiger Leg Monkey Frog
Bird Poop Frog

I would like to put whichever frog is going to use the branches I make to good effect in that viv, so I'm guessing it would be one of the "leggier" tree frogs.


----------



## clay333 (Jan 31, 2011)

Go for the red eyes. I have 2 friends with them and they are really neat. I like the size of them. I wouldn't suggest the milk frog. They look really good as froglets and juvies, but god they are ugly when they get older. Have u checked out leaf frogs?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Phyllomedusa tomopterna (sometimes called super tigerleg monkey frog) would love the branches. My male does a hand over hand walk along his branches and it is so cool to watch. They are super easy to care for, have great coloration, and sleep out in the open if you have broad-leaved plants. They stay relatively small, (just a little bigger than the marmoratus) so you could have a good group in that size tank. All the species on your list would be great choices. I have a red-eye and some bird-poops, and have had milkies in the past, but my favorite is definitely the tomopterna.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Dendropsophus leucophyllatus from bolivia, brazil, columbia, Ecuador ect ect. 

Not my pic
http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww66/BoozHerps/*****.jpg


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with D3monic, clown tree frog's rock!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I think Clown Tree Frogs and Hourglass Tree Frogs are closely related (in the same genus at one point, I think). I was going to suggest either of them. I have never owned them, but I think they are really interesting looking frogs.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Oooh, I thought they were the same species just different morphs. Hmmm, ok then.

I think I'll go with a pair of imitators, clowns, and tiger legged monkeys. Not sure on what amount I would go with on the last two, gonna need to research some more...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Get in touch with Mike Novy (rainforestjunkys.com), he breeds the tiger legs and has a care sheet for them. Just make sure you get tomopterna and not hypochondrialis. Both are called "tigerlegs" but the tomopternas like it much more humid, like a dart. There are two hypochondrialis sub-species: T. hypochondrialis hyponchondrialis and T. hypochondrialis azurea. One of them is similar in care to tomopterna, the other is much more like the waxy monkey frog (P. sauvagii). At least thats what I have heard. You will love the tigerlegs, they are full of personality.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Also, the hourglass treefrogs are closely related to the clowns, both are Dendropsophus. Hourglass: D. ebbraccatus, Clown: D. leucophyllatus. Another similar looking species is D. sarayacuensis, which used to be a more common import, but I haven't seen it in a while. The bird-poops are in the same genus as well. I got a couple of freshly-imported clowns a few years ago and couldn't get them stabilized, very sad.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool, looks like that site has both frogs!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My first suggestion would be Veradero imitators.

That said, Understory may be releasing H. valerioi as early as June... just saying.


----------

